

Creating Jobs: A Capitalist Idea - dr_
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/07/opinion/a-capitalist-idea.html?_r=1

======
mberning
Because smoking, overeating, and generally living an 'unhealthy' lifestyle is
always the cause of terminal illness. Oh and by the way, he gets to define
what is healthy and unhealthy. He would even go beyond that and say that
people who smoke and overeat should, at the very least, experience pain and
agony financially, and probably in a physical sense as well. What an asshole.

